# Climber Position



## timbertree (Jan 14, 2006)

Looking to hire an experienced climber, good pay with benefits and steady work. If interested email me at: [email protected].


----------



## timbertree (Mar 20, 2006)

Still looking to hire an experienced climber. Year round work, benefits and above average pay.


----------

